# How long can dogs live with Lung Cancer?



## ricowiz (Mar 21, 2007)

My poor Mookie had a kidney removed a few months ago and they found cancer in his kidney. Well it apparently has spread to his lungs we discovered today. He doesnt seem to be in pain, all he does is lay around as he really doesnt seem to have energy and wont eat. My question is, how long can he survive with lung cancer? If he starts to show he is in pain I will definitely have to put him to sleep, but is there a general time frame as to when he will start deteriorating?

I am so upset, and my wife is distraught as well...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry you are having to go through this.  It's never an easy thing. Your vet is going to be the best person to ask these questions and I would imagine it depends on several things (the actual diagnosis, ongoing treatment, other health issues that may be present...)...and assessing your dog's quality of life is ultimately up to you. JHMO, but simply being alive isn't good enough in my book to justify delaying the inevitable. Not eating, not playing...those are big "red flags" to me that a dog is pretty much ready to say goodbye. Pain is not the only marker.

Here's a site I usually recommend when it comes to losing a pet (both before and after): www.pet-loss.net

Good luck to you...now is the time for giving lots of extra ear scritches and all his favorite food.


----------



## ricowiz (Mar 21, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I'm sorry you are having to go through this.  It's never an easy thing. Your vet is going to be the best person to ask these questions and I would imagine it depends on several things (the actual diagnosis, ongoing treatment, other health issues that may be present...)...and assessing your dog's quality of life is ultimately up to you. JHMO, but simply being alive isn't good enough in my book to justify delaying the inevitable. Not eating, not playing...those are big "red flags" to me that a dog is pretty much ready to say goodbye. Pain is not the only marker.
> 
> Here's a site I usually recommend when it comes to losing a pet (both before and after): www.pet-loss.net
> 
> Good luck to you...now is the time for giving lots of extra ear scritches and all his favorite food.


Thank you for the kind words. Our vet said the best thing to do is give him some medication for his secondary pneumonia and keep an eye on him. He had bronchitis a few weeks ago and was taking antibiotics and was energetic and fine. It seemed as soon as we took him off them he went downhill, so our vet said to try giving them to him again and just enjoy the days with him.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sorry about your dog.....


----------



## ricowiz (Mar 21, 2007)

gizmobaby said:


> I'm sorry about your dog.....


Thanks, he actually passed away thursday morning (Aug 2nd) at 9:20am . He just couldnt move and looked like he was ready to go so I called and made an appointment to put him to sleep. I went to work and my wife was with him. He waited until she dozed off because at 9:15 she fell asleep and woke up at 9:30 and he was gone....I got home shortly after and cant get that image out of my mind...

My wife is taking it really hard, we both are, but she is a teacher so she will be home alone during the days these next few weeks...


----------

